# To anyone who has Blighted Ovum



## mcsmyth1

Hi everyone, i suffered a blighted ovum a few weeks ago, i went for my 11week scan when i found out 25th may... the very next day i began to bleed and passed the sac on the 30th may...

i was doing some research as it was my first pregnancy and i was so scared and didnt know what to expect when i MC....

I came across this blog of a lady who, in a way, has documented her loss through a blighted ovum..

when i passed the sac and placenta it really did scare the living daylights out of me and i didnt know if it was normal

this blog i found has documented her day to day symptoms, right up to the point she MC... be warned that there are graphic pictures of her MC on this link, 

i had my fiance and mother with me as i MC, and I know that some people are not that lucky and it can be a very scary time, and personally (not everyone who reads will feel the same as me) if i had came across this girls blog and had known exactly what to expect, i would not have been as scared.

i hope in some way the following link helps for some of you to find solace.

WARNING:IMAGES ARE GRAPHIC!

https://thoughtsofamoderndayhippiechick.blogspot.com/2010/02/my-unassisted-pregnancy-and-miscarriage.html


----------



## Jessabelle

As much as I think its important and reassuring to know what to expect, it could also be very scary to look at those images if you have just started miscarrying and not passed any tissue etc yet so you are definitely right to prewarn.
Thanks for sharing but I personally feel that her blog is a little unnecessary and comes across very cold. This is just my personal opinion and Im glad that you found her blog helpful but ladies please be warned that if you are squeamish or in a particularly vulnerable or emotional state right now these images could be traumatic.x


----------



## SparkleGal

I must disagree with Jessabelle on this one. There is a warning that it is graphic and you choose to click or not. With that said, I was just sitting here freaking out thinking I had aborted my baby. I was diagnosed with a blighted ovum. They found NO baby on my ultrasounds at 10 and 11 weeks. I chose to take the meds to induce miscarriage as I was having no bleeding or cramping and wanted to move on and try again. I had a natural miscarriage earlier this year and was sure that there would be less tissue this time since there was no baby. After taking the meds tonight I have passed a ton of tissue(though not as intact as the pictures in that blog link), way more than the first time and started to think the baby was there and just hidding from ultrasound. I have been googling for hours trying to find information and have found nothing until this. These pictures have put my mind at ease. The fact that her tissue was in tact and so huge and her showing it broken open with no baby inside has really made me feel better about the amount of tissue I passed and the fact that it does not mean the baby was there. I learn most by sight and doing. This was just what I needed to know what happened was normal. Thank you so much for putting my mind at ease, I can now try to get some sleep after this horrible horrible night. Well wishes for all.


----------



## RomaTomato

I suffered a BO @ 11 weeks in August and I didn't know what the huge piece of tissue I passed was until now! That's exactly what it looked like!


----------



## mummatan

Oh wow. I really hope that my miscarriage when it eventually happens isnt like this. I only have a couple of yolk sacs according to my scans, but looking at this I am so glad they didn't grow any further before they stopped developing, because I dont think I could handle this!! Thanks for posting though, has given me a bit of an idea of what to expect.


----------

